
Seniors get the TSA runaround, lose $300 - ColinWright
http://www.detroitnews.com/article/20120418/OPINION03/204180345
======
binarray2000
One doesn't know where to start to criticize. But one thing is for sure: USA
bureaucracy is intimidating (quote: "When I told him we were going to miss our
flight he asked me if I was objecting or refusing his request.") and stealing
from its citizens. Yes, those who FINANCE it in the first place.

It's the beast that serves itself first and, even worse, that same citizens
(more precise: their representatives) have created it. What for? Terror?

Is there anything left what we can sacrifice on the altar of "war on terror"?

------
stblack
Foreigner here: none of this would be happening of your President had any
cojones.

